# Tech Support Mail?



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

I did not know that this website now offeres free email.

http://www.techsupportmail.com/


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Apparently they do. Guess what mine is :chgrin:

Is that Squirrel Mail, or what?


----------

